# meat prices



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

anyone know of a website with updated meat price of like cattle, goat, chicken, lamb


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

The state ag depts usually do weekly reports.


----------



## CantMiss (Mar 25, 2013)

ams.usda.gov


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

thank you


----------



## jwest (Jan 17, 2013)

http://agebb.missouri.edu/mkt/lvst/bull11$.htm
Here is the missouri site, if that helps you at all.


----------

